# ET Westbury Side Paddle Wheel Engine plans



## TorontoBuilder (Feb 23, 2013)

After reading several build threads for this engine I was frustrated that the plans were not readily available where stated... i.e. the download section of this site... or the links to the files at the model engineer website (404 errors).

So I did a goggle search and located the original files on the Model Engineer website. I guess they re-organized their directories or something.

The articles from 1957 with the plans and notes may be found at the following links... it is a two part article and download. You need both files.

http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/sites/7/documents/etw-sidewheel-paddlesteam-1.pdf

http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/sites/7/documents/etw-sidewheel-paddlesteam-2.pdf


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 23, 2013)

Westbury also did a stern wheel engine, published in ME 15 Aug 1965. It includes the paddle and is a much more American model, whereas the sidewheel is more British. 

I think the stern wheel plans are at the same ME site as the sidewheel


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Feb 23, 2013)

RonGinger said:


> Westbury also did a stern wheel engine, published in ME 15 Aug 1965. It includes the paddle and is a much more American model, whereas the sidewheel is more British.
> 
> I think the stern wheel plans are at the same ME site as the sidewheel



Hi Ron,

If you have a name I can search for I will find....

I happen to prefer side wheelers, and they were common here is eastern North America especially on the Great Lakes, st Lawrence and Hudson regions. 

Those steamships built in Cleveland, Toronto and many great lakes ports were in fact walking beam engines, but I have yet to find a nice walking beam engine that is suitable for a model I have in mind.

Image 1 is the typical walking beam engine used in great lakes and hudson valley. Image 2 is typical of european design Westbury used for his design. 

Anyone know a good plan similar to image 1?


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 23, 2013)

Here is a mirror link to the stern wheeler part1.  Change the -1 to -2 and -3 to get the other 2 parts.
http://ebookbrowse.com/et/etw-sternwheel-paddlesteam-1-pdf
Gail in NM


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Feb 23, 2013)

GailInNM said:


> Here is a mirror link to the stern wheeler part1.  Change the -1 to -2 and -3 to get the other 2 parts.
> http://ebookbrowse.com/et/etw-sternwheel-paddlesteam-1-pdf
> Gail in NM



Here are the links for the stern wheeler plans part 1 and part 2 on the model engineers site ... 

http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/sites/7/documents/etw-sternwheel-paddlesteam-1.pdf

http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/sites/7/documents/etw-sternwheel-paddlesteam-2.pdf


sorry for the delay I had to take a break to steam 

...carpets not engines.


----------



## Rivergypsy (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi,

I can't get part 3 I'm afraid - has anyone got any ideas, please?

CHeers
Dave


----------



## kvom (Feb 25, 2013)

There are only 2 parts.


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 25, 2013)

KVOM is correct. There are only 2 parts. I was looking at mirror site wrong and messed up.  Sorry for the confusion.
Gail in NM


----------



## Rivergypsy (Feb 25, 2013)

No worries, and thanks - one of these is definitely on the list...


----------

